# Verducci operating scale Stamp Mill



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

I just had to post this video! Jack Verducci has been working on a fully operable scale stamp mill that is powered by a two cylinder steam engine. It has working rock crushers, stamps, shaker tables... 







He hopes to have the whole thing installed and operating for this year's National Garden Railway Convention. Jack's layout is going to be open both Saturday and Sunday, July 9th & 10th. Come on out to the 2016 NGRC and see some incredible layouts!
*NGRC 2016*

Russ Miller
NGRC 2016 Chairman
#ngrc2016


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

Wonderful, thanks for posting!

Harvey C.


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

AMAZING!


-Kevin.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

That is truly fabulous! Will it eventually be steam powered?


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Are you kidding me! I don't think I have a locomotive that runs that well. Beautiful.


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

A superb bit of model engineering. A joy to watch.
Jack sure is a most talented modeller and a great inspiration to others.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

There is also an operating stamp mill at the Eagle Mountain RR in Tucson, Arizona. Gary has it wired to a push button along side the track. Push the button and it stamps imaginary ore until the button is released. This is just one of the many automated scenes at this truly amazing railroad. 

Now back to your regularly scheduled thread.

Chuck


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Looks like the G version of Western Scale models 10 stamp mills. I built the O scale mill, but the white metal castings weren't as good as his robotic accessories.
John


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Just breathtaking! Really great to see the system come to life.
I wonder if all the gray-ish parts are 3d printed, or is that just the way Jack primes his scratch-built items?


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Absolutely astonishing, looking forwards to see it live in July.
Dennis


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

CliffyJ said:


> Just breathtaking! Really great to see the system come to life.
> I wonder if all the gray-ish parts are 3d printed, or is that just the way Jack primes his scratch-built items?


I know Jack has a LASER and cut a lot of the pieces that way. I'm sure he also has a bunch of 3D printed parts also. I'll have to ask him... He'll be doing a shake down operating session at his RR early next month and I hope to be there taking photos...

Here is a short close in video of the moving parts taken by BAGRS Member Colin Camarillo...


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Wow, thanks again Russell!


----------

